# 2-step Pulley Replacement For Craftsman 12"



## MikeMc (Jun 10, 2015)

After getting my new(old) lathe, 101.07381 I discovered that the big 2-step drive had a crack clear through one of the spokes. When I found a replacement on Ebay the fellow wanted nearly as much as I paid for the whole lathe so decided to do it myself.
    Starting with a 1.5"x9.5"x12" slab of 6061 AL I cut it square with the table saw and knocked off the corners. I roughly laid it out using DyeChem, compass and rule then went to the drill press to drill and tap 3/8-16 holes for mounting to a faceplate and drilled/tapped holes for set screws to lock it to the counter shaft. While there I used a holesaw to knock out 1.75" holes defining the spokes. This was a big mistake causing interrupted cuts in most of the facing cuts and really slowing things down. Sometimes I'm penny wise and pound foolish but I did end up with four 1.5" long x 1.5" diameter chunks of AL to use somewhere else. 
    I bolted to a face plate to rough it out, getting near finish diameter, thinning the web to within a 1/16" and drilling the center hole then flipped it over and thinned the web on the other side. 
    To finish it to size and cut the grooves I mounted it to a shaft and turned it between centers.
    After balancing and mounting the lathe runs a lot smoother
	

		
			
		

		
	





    I took about 2 dozen picks if anyone wants to see them.
MikeMc


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 10, 2015)

Lot of work but it certainly looks good.  Should last forever.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 10, 2015)

Makes ya feel good don't it. Nothing like being able to make your own parts. I know I get the most satisfaction when I fix stuff nobody says can be had or done.


----------



## JPMacG (Jun 15, 2015)

Beautiful work.    Given any thought to how much you would need to charge to make it worth your while?     I think you could sell a few of them to the Atlas/Craftsman community.  The motor pulleys seem to be in demand.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice fix Mike. +1 on what Silverbullet said.


----------

